# Solved: Super Slow Running Windows 7 Desktop



## sansonj (Jun 7, 2012)

I cannot figure out why my computer is running super slow. Any tips on how to figure this out?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

What's the make and model of the problem PC?

----------------------------------------------------------------

Click Start.

In the search bar, type *MSCONFIG* and hit Enter. Click the "Startup" tab.

Write down only the names in the "Startup Item" column that have a checkmark next to them.

If the "Startup Item" column isn't wide enough to see the entire name of any of them, widen the column.

Submit those names here in a vertical list.

Make sure to spell them EXACTLY as you see them there.


----------



## Betrayal (Feb 4, 2012)

If you want a specific program to run faster, open up Task Manager, right click the program and set the priority to 'High' or 'Above Normal'. 

If you want the PC to be fast in general, there are many things that you can try! Such as opening it up, getting the proper cleaning material, and wiping it free of dust, on the insides.


----------



## sansonj (Jun 7, 2012)

Google Chrome
Brother Status Monitor Application
AVG Internet Security
Control Center
VProtect Application
DropBox
Bloggie Software


----------



## sansonj (Jun 7, 2012)

The inside cleaning impacts the speed? I did not know that. What should I buy? I know when I bring my laptop in they hose it out.


----------



## sansonj (Jun 7, 2012)

HP
P6203w


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Click Start.

In the search bar, type *MSCONFIG* and hit Enter. Click the "Startup" tab.

Remove checkmarks from the following entries:
*
Google Chrome
Brother Status Monitor Application
Control Center
DropBox
Bloggie Software
*
Click "OK."

Reboot the machine.

Once in Windows, you will receive a prompt alerting you of the changes we made.

Place a checkmark in the box and click "OK."

----------------------------------------------

Cleaning the inside of the PC _could_ improve the speed, but I don't think it's likely in this case.

Let me know how things are running after you perform the changes in MSCONFIG.


----------



## sansonj (Jun 7, 2012)

Now what else can I do? It still is not as fast as it should be. I still have a little lag time between clicks and actions or results. It is however, improving, so thank you.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Download and run *Crucial's System Scanner*.

Take a screenshot of the results and attach it in your next post.

If you can't get a screenshot, post the following information:

The type of RAM installed.
How much RAM is installed.
Total amount of RAM slots.
Number of RAM slots occupied.

-----------------------------------------

Click Start - Run, then type in

*%temp%*

and then click OK.

Click Start - Run, then type in

*c:\windows\temp*

and then click OK.

Once those 2 temp folders appear and you can view their contents, select and delete EVERYTHING that's inside them.

If a few files resist being deleted, that's normal behavior. Leave them alone and delete EVERYTHING else.

If a massive number of files are being deleted, the computer may appear to "hang". Be patient and wait for the deletion process to finish.

After it's done, restart the computer.


----------



## sansonj (Jun 7, 2012)

The computer is still slow.

Memory:
DDR2 PC2-6400
Memory Type: DDR2 PC2-6400, DDR2 (non-ECC)
Maximum Memory: 4GB 
Currently Installed Memory: 4GB
Total Memory Slots: 2
Available Memory Slots: 0
2GB
DDR PC2-6400
2GB
DDR PC2-6400


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Given your hardware and the startup cleaning we did, it shouldn't be running slow.

Your computer should probably be checked for malware.

---------------------------------------------------------------------

You need to start a thread in the Virus & Other Malware Removal section of this site.

Before you post though, you need to read THIS guide.


----------



## sansonj (Jun 7, 2012)

Thank you, so I am graduating to malware


----------

